# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  нужна помощь!!!!

## jaataa

при установке винды , появляется окошко с надписью :windows не удается установить необходимые файлы.Убедитесь, что имеются все файлы, необходимые для установки, и перезапустите установку.код ошибки 0х800703Е6  .И установка отменяется . что мне делать , как убрать эту ошибку?

----------


## segabu

В реестре есть запись, хранящая положение установочного CD. Находится по адресу: "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Se  tup
, строковый параметр SourcePath". Укажите реальный путь к файлам установки и счастье наступит.

----------


## segabu

Удачи, jaataa :-))

----------


## biggg

Возможно сидюк неисправен

----------


## tamalex

А возможно и дистрибутив кривой.

----------


## biggg

Нужно попробовать поставить другой дистрибутив, если сидюк неисправен - то глюканет в том же месте

----------


## staiki

По мимо сидюка или кривизны оси могут быть и траблы с самим винтов!Иногда начинает "сыпаться" и появляются подобные ошибки.Как вариант-проверить винт Викторией!

----------


## udavserega

Как вариант попробовать другой диск с другой виндой.

----------


## mopsiso

День добрый, как один из вариантов могу предложить снять одну из планок ОЗУ в семействе XP бывает очень часто иза не правильного обращение к оперативной памяти файлы крива ложатся. Помогало многократно, так же присоединюсь к мнению выше сказанного CR-ROM, сам диск и быть может HDD.

----------

